# USMRA Nationals



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Going to the Nationals again. Maybe Buko and I don't get ALL those 0's again. Been trying some new stuff, looked real hard at what I have been doing in training, and some of the new stuff is working well with Esko, so MAYBE Buko gets it as well. He will be 8 this August, still does everything pretty easy, still hates the heat, still blows up and does whatever he wants here and there. 

Still one of the best dogs I have ever had. Maybe we pass that three at Nationals and can just goof around for a few years.


----------



## Dominic Rozzi (Aug 2, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Going to the Nationals again. Maybe Buko and I don't get ALL those 0's again. Been trying some new stuff, looked real hard at what I have been doing in training, and some of the new stuff is working well with Esko, so MAYBE Buko gets it as well. He will be 8 this August, still does everything pretty easy, still hates the heat, still blows up and does whatever he wants here and there.
> 
> Still one of the best dogs I have ever had. Maybe we pass that three at Nationals and can just goof around for a few years.


 
jeff good luck


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto what Dominic said .


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool, best of luck to you. How's your French-line German Shepherd coming along?

-Cheers


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Fingers crossed for you brother


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Maybe we pass that three at Nationals and can just goof around for a few years.


Hey I thought you were already just goofing around!! :grin:

Hope your luck is better this year and you guys have a real strong trail and it all falls into place. We will be rooting for you and the Buko monster!


----------



## scott zimmerman (Dec 7, 2009)

Good luck to you both! Keep us posted!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Hope you get it Jeff. Good luck, just don't let him pimp you!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah! What they said! =D>


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd say "good luck" but invariably I find that just the opposite happens when I say that...

So, get out there and break a leg. 
Oh and video/pictures are required!


----------



## Mac McCluskey (May 17, 2007)

definitely good luck Jeff! have fun and be sure to let us all know how things go...

Mac


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Good luck holmes. 

If you want to do really bad, you can take GloK and get your score book taken when he bites a judge... Be better than zeros-LOL

Now that we are into Mondio, I see what a difficult sport it is, especially with a more civil a-hole like I got.


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

Doesn't Mondio require muzzle work? I would think the dog has to be at least a little civil. But as far as control and thinking outside patterns, yeah, I can see that it's difficult.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Ohhhh, so that's your excuse for no puppy videos--working Buko. Keeping my fingers crossed you and Buko find that trial zen. Try taking a couple days off, getting to the site a day or two early and SLEEPING.

T


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Go for it!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am behind on a lot of stuff, puppy vids is one. Keeping them busy is an all day chore, as well as working the dog, and everything else I am trying to do as well as just not having a daytime life schedule. Man it gets dark out here.

I am going to have to catch up with a bunch of stuff after Nationals. Good grief.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

good luck! Jimmy will be there to cheer you on!


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Jeff a great man once told me..........

"even failure is success"


it's about climbing into the arena and getting bloody, the outcome is secondary


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I love to trial, and you are right Drew, it is about getting in there for me. I have not had a single trial that I did not have fun, even last years Nationals. 

So, even if Buko just kicks the shit out of me, I know I am going to have fun. The club that is putting it on this year is a very small club and I know that they are working very very hard. I cannot wait to see what they come up with. That is one of my favorite things about Mondio. 

Thanks for all the support, we will see if the two of us come out with a ring three. 

(and yes, I am still bitter bitter bitter about some of those ****ING zeros last year)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ... (and yes, I am still bitter bitter bitter about some of those ****ING zeros last year)



What about Buko? Any signs of anger, bitterness .... maybe thoughts of revenge?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

He could absolutely care less. Imagine that.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> (and yes, I am still bitter bitter bitter about some of those ****ING zeros last year)


Keep chasing that Buko Jeff! Let go of that bitterness the dog doesn't care and having it in your mind will sabotage all your good training this past year. That was so last year, this is now! 

You are going to catch that Buko, tame it and ride it back home. 

*The Buko Transended*

_Astride the Buko, Jeff reaches home 
Jeff is serene. The mighty Buko can rest as well.[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]The Ring 3 has come in a blissful repose.
Within his Tejas dwelling.
Jeff can put away his prong collar and long line.
All the while smiling at training days gone by._


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> He could absolutely care less. Imagine that.


Well first off best of luck to ya, and don't feel bad I got a mal who likes to punk me when hes feeling up to it and always at the worst times HAHAHA.

The important thing is that you care enough to keep him and continue on in your voyage with him, I have seen people get there panties in a wad and while walking off the field hand somebody a free dog with leash and all. At least sir you have the sportsmanship to continue to fight and battle, like I said good luck to your team Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What a great poem ! : )

Harry, he is a very good dog to just hang out with, and I am hoping to go to EU this summer and find him a few girlfriends. I really liked what he and Soda produced.

Hope I get this three so I can be done with it, and get to prepping Esko full time.

Little Boot boot can just hang out and in a few months, I am sure he will be driving me shit house to train again. LOL


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Jeff...Tell my buddy Scott Dunmore that Major Doug said hi and he has stories for him! Good luck this week!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I will tell him for you. Thank you.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

GO GET EM' !!! Best of luck with the trial.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Very best of luck to you Jeff, maybe this time you will crack it.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> Well first off best of luck to ya, and don't feel bad I got a mal who likes to punk me when hes feeling up to it and always at the worst times HAHAHA.
> 
> The important thing is that you care enough to keep him and continue on in your voyage with him, I have seen people get there panties in a wad and while walking off the field hand somebody a free dog with leash and all. At least sir you have the sportsmanship to continue to fight and battle, like I said good luck to your team Jeff.


I second Harry's sentiments 100% good luck buddy....


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff you got poems written for you and you haven't even gone yet . Think of the reaction when you get the III . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3ZOKDmorj0


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Break a leg


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Drive your dog well, Jeff. 
I wish you Success.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Best of luck. What are the prerequisites/qualifications required to enter the USMRA nationals?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> Best of luck. What are the prerequisites/qualifications required to enter the USMRA nationals?


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Jeff...how did you and Buko do?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Mike, I can't quote you LOL.

Results please!


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

MRIII
Lisa Geller and Rogue 321
Michael Ellis and Pi 311
Sandrine and Thor 310
Steve Garvin and Bogan 308
Jeff O and Buko 270

MRII
Terry and Ibn 256
Rich and Ace 225
Ann and Nacho 224.5
Terril and Rocket 170

MRI
Tiffany G and Ry 187
Ann and Rebel 187
Terry and Ha'.... 180.5
Terry and Rusty 178
...Kim and Quantum 174
Jim and Lasso 169.5
Debra and Vixen 153.5
Lee and Sassy 123

Copied and pasted from Tiffany Geisen's FB page... I dont know who most of the single named people are.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

So.... Jeff passed!


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I thought you needed a 300 to Q


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Not sure but what is this? It says 3 times at over 240 with 3 different judges.
http://malinut.com/ref/library/mondioring/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You have to have a better score than 260 to pass for sure. Things went well and I botched the call off, should have called him earlier. I will put up some video, as that is better than my recall of the events.

So, what I think is that I opened the door by botching the call off.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats on the over-260-score, Buko.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

So Jeff, did you do anything different training-wise to prepare this time. 

Terrasita


----------



## Dave Kroyer (Feb 26, 2010)

300 is passing


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I did a lot different, and it showed in the OB. My decoys are really busy and so that showed in the bitework. We will just work that and see what happens in June. I will be going to Lisa Gellers trial, but for those of you in California, OJ Knighten will be putting on a trial.


----------

